# Roma - Inter: 10 gennaio 2021 ore 12:30. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (7 Gennaio 2021)

Roma - Inter, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 10 gennaio 2021 alle ore 12:30 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.

Dove vedere Roma - Inter in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su DAZN dalle ore 12:30

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2021)

Temo che la Rometta si scioglierà come neve al sole


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Temo che la Rometta si scioglierà come neve al sole



L’ultimo Roma-Inter è finito 2-2, e la Roma l’anno scorso era più scarsa. A dirla tutta, è dal 2017 che non battono la Roma all’Olimpico.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Temo che la Rometta si scioglierà come neve al sole



beh in quel caso se vinciamo guadagniamo comunque punti sulla roma che è terza

diciamo che il calendario se facciamo il nostro dovere ci da subito l'opportunità di ritrovare il sorriso


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Gennaio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh in quel caso se vinciamo guadagniamo comunque punti sulla roma che è terza
> 
> diciamo che il calendario se facciamo il nostro dovere ci da subito l'opportunità di ritrovare il sorriso



E dopo la Roma questi hanno la Juve.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E dopo la Roma questi hanno la Juve.



Per me l'Inter può battere la Juve, i gobbi non giocheranno contro le terze scelte o giocatori provenienti dalla primavera come stasera.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Per me l'Inter può battere la Juve, i gobbi non giocheranno contro le terze scelte o giocatori provenienti dalla primavera come stasera.



Anche i gobbi saranno al completo. Che escano con sei punti da Roma e Juve non ci credo proprio. Poi avranno ancora Udinese e Fiorentina (fuori casa), Benevento e Lazio prima del derby con noi. Non sarà per nulla facile per loro rimanere distanti solo un punto, anzi, visto il calendario che avremo noi da qui al derby mi stupirei molto se le distanze rimassero queste.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (7 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E dopo la Roma questi hanno la Juve.



Makaku è già guarito


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Gennaio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Makaku è già guarito



Non che nei big match sia mai stato particolarmente risolutivo, eh. Tranne che col Milan di Sugo e Pitalek, che tutto era meno che una grande squadra. 

Per il resto lo si ricorda più che altro per prestazioni incolori, per goal nella propria porta (finale di EL) e per salvataggi sulla linea (avversaria, tipo contro lo Shaktar su tiro di Sanchez, Capello commentò “Lukaku ha fatto una parata molto molto importante”  ).

Con le piccole è decisivissimo, invece, quando parte dal primo minuto.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Roma - Inter, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 10 gennaio 2021 alle ore 12:30 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.
> 
> Dove vedere Roma - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...



l'ideale sarebbe un pari.


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Roma - Inter, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 10 gennaio 2021 alle ore 12:30 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.
> 
> Dove vedere Roma - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Forza Roma.


----------



## Davidoff (7 Gennaio 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Forza Roma.



La Roma in ottica quarto posto va tenuta lontana, meglio un pareggio.


----------



## iceman. (7 Gennaio 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Forza Roma.



Come per la Samp, non vincono.
Confido non solo nella voglia di rivalsa di Spinazzola e Dzeko per essere stati accantonati dall'Inter ma anche nella genialità di Fonseca.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Non so per chi tifare, sono le due squadre che più odio al mondo.


----------



## Marcex7 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Qualcuno sa se mancherà qualche pedina importante?
È notizia di oggi che D'Ambrosio non ci sarà per infortunio


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> La Roma in ottica quarto posto va tenuta lontana, meglio un pareggio.



Non scherziamo, loro hanno Roma e Juve noi Toro e Cagliari, possiamo allungare sull’Inda, basta con ragionamenti da mediocri sconfitti in partenza.


----------



## iceman. (7 Gennaio 2021)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sa se mancherà qualche pedina importante?
> È notizia di oggi che D'Ambrosio non ci sarà per infortunio



Tanto non era manco titolare, quelli si rompono solo a noi


----------



## iceman. (7 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo, loro hanno Roma e Juve noi Toro e Cagliari, possiamo allungare sull’Inda, basta con ragionamenti da mediocri sconfitti in partenza.



Importantissima sabato, saremo decimati per l'ennesima volta, poi torna dio.


----------



## iceman. (7 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo, loro hanno Roma e Juve noi Toro e Cagliari, possiamo allungare sull’Inda, basta con ragionamenti da mediocri sconfitti in partenza.



E sarebbe anche ora di vincere contro queste due squdrette che ci hanno fatto penare sempre negli ultimi 7-8 anni, soprattutto il toro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Importantissima sabato, saremo decimati per l'ennesima volta, poi torna dio.



Esatto, Sabato non sarà facilissima anche se con questo Toro bisogna vincere, poi torna non solo Zlatan ma pure Ismael e Alexis.

Affronteremo quindi Cagliari, Atalanta, Bologna, Spezia e Crotone con la squadra al completo o quasi. Imperativo: arrivare al derby di ritorno con un certo vantaggio in classifica, visto il filotto di ferro che aspetta l’Inda.


----------



## iceman. (7 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto, Sabato non sarà facilissima anche se con questo Toro bisogna vincere, poi torna non solo Zlatan ma pure Ismael e Alexis.
> 
> Affronteremo quindi Cagliari, Atalanta, Bologna, Spezia e Crotone con la squadra al completo o quasi. Imperativo: arrivare al derby di ritorno con un certo vantaggio in classifica, visto il filotto di ferro che aspetta l’Inda.



Accetterei solo un pari con lAtalanta che mi sembra in formissima, il resto vincerle tutte grazie.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Accetterei solo un pari con lAtalanta che mi sembra in formissima, il resto vincerle tutte grazie.



Questo è. 

Ma io all’Atalanta, se l’affronteremo (si spera) al completo, voglio rompere il culo, meglio un pari con un’altra, se pari dovrà essere.


----------



## Tsitsipas (7 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo è.
> 
> Ma io all’Atalanta, se l’affronteremo (si spera) al completo, voglio rompere il culo, meglio un pari con un’altra, se pari dovrà essere.



ciao mitico, una domanda non tendenziosa e perdonami per l'off topic: temi il contraccolpo per la sconfitta con i ladri?

tornando dentro il topic, la partita con la roma mi terrorizza. firmerei per un 1-1, come negli anni di Fontolan e Angelo Orlando.


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Gennaio 2021)

La Roma quest’anno arriva tra le prime quattro. 1X


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> ciao mitico, una domanda non tendenziosa e perdonami per l'off topic: temi il contraccolpo per la sconfitta con i ladri?
> 
> tornando dentro il topic, la partita con la roma mi terrorizza. firmerei per un 1-1, come negli anni di Fontolan e Angelo Orlando.



Un po’ si, lo temo, per questo dico che è importante che Z sia almeno in panchina col Toro. 

Per quanto concerne voi e la Roma, siete comunque favoriti, specie grazie a quello stramaledetto bisonte bisunto (ma tre o quattro partite fuori no eh?  ) che avete la davanti, però spero che riescano almeno a imporvi un pari.


----------



## Andris (7 Gennaio 2021)

per me Roma favorita invece
poi è una trasferta storicamente indigesta per l'inter (una vittoria dal 2008)


----------



## unbreakable (7 Gennaio 2021)

Se linter ha dei diffidati giocatori le ammonizioni e espulsione..qualcuno salterà contro la juve..stile Berardo che caso strano con la juve non ce quasi mai


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> per me Roma favorita invece
> poi è una trasferta storicamente indigesta per l'inter (una vittoria dal 2008)



A maggior ragione bisogna assolutamente battere il Toro. Qui potenzialmente ci si potrebbe trovare a + 5 dopo Torino e Cagliari, eh (visto che noi questi due dobbiamo batterle e loro dopo i riommers hanno i gobbi).


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Se vinciamo col Torino è positivo qualsiasi risultato di questa partita. Se non vinciamo col Torino è negativo qualsiasi risultato.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Se vinciamo col Torino è positivo qualsiasi risultato di questa partita. Se non vinciamo col Torino è negativo qualsiasi risultato.



Amen.


----------



## Solo (7 Gennaio 2021)

Ideale un pareggio, altrimenti vittoria Inter almeno teniamo lontana la Roma.


----------



## JoKeR (7 Gennaio 2021)

A Sky stanno lodando Lukaku e giustificano la sconfitta con la sua assenza... ma lo sanno che il belga ha praticamente sempre giocato? Di cosa si lamentano i campioni di Itaglia?


----------



## Solo (9 Gennaio 2021)

E adesso popcorn.  

Speriamo in un pareggio, ma prenderemo quello che arriverà.


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> E adesso popcorn.
> 
> Speriamo in un pareggio, ma prenderemo quello che arriverà.



Io andrò di vinello domani. Ma il concetto è quello. Spero in piú rossi e infortuni possibili, intanto. 
Magari una bella X


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Roma - Inter, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 10 gennaio 2021 alle ore 12:30 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.
> 
> Dove vedere Roma - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Gennaio 2021)

se non vincono questa,sarà psicodramma!!


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (10 Gennaio 2021)

Il pareggio sarebbe perfetto per noi, ma io spero in una sonora sconfitta dei prescritti. 5 a 0 Roma con rottura del crociato per Lukaku, Lautaro, Hakimi e anche Conte va


----------



## davidelynch (10 Gennaio 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Il pareggio sarebbe perfetto per noi, ma io spero in una sonora sconfitta dei prescritti. 5 a 0 Roma con rottura del crociato per Lukaku, Lautaro, Hakimi e anche Conte va



Mi unisco


----------



## Raryof (10 Gennaio 2021)

Pop corn time, domenica di completo relax.


----------



## Gamma (10 Gennaio 2021)

X magari, ma mi andrebbe bene anche la vittoria della Roma(anche lei ha l'Europa come noi, quindi potrebbe calare) per portarci a +4 dal 2º posto, ricordando che la prossima giornata ci saranno Inter-Juve e Lazio-Roma...

Ad ogni modo, ho un presentimento per domani, qualcosa tipo 3-0 per la Roma, vediamo.


----------



## Djici (10 Gennaio 2021)

Con quale risultato non prendono punti nessuno dei 2 club?


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Lo dico? lo dico? Ok lo dico. Spero vinca l'inter. loro arriveranno davanti a noi in campionato senza dubbi, noi avremo anche l'europa league loro no. la roma invece è una nostra rivale per il quarto posto.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Roma - Inter, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 10 gennaio 2021 alle ore 12:30 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.
> 
> Dove vedere Roma - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...



Non so per chi tifare, forse per un pari.
Nel dubbio tifo per qualche strappo e qualche stiramento.
Nel caso di lukaku ci vorrebbe però qualcosa di più serio visto che si sistema le fratture da solo.

Giusto il priapismo potrebbe distrarlo dal calcio.
Magari cosi alla prossima mette incinta cristina.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2021)

Il risultato perfetto per noi sarebbe un pareggio. Una vittoria dell'inter confermerebbe che sono attaccati a noi, ma se non altro allontanerebbe bene la Roma

La vittoria della Roma non sarebbe un granché per noi


----------



## malos (10 Gennaio 2021)

Finalmente si guarda in scioltezza avendo già fatto risultato, mi pare sia la prima volta o giù di li.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Complimenti all’Inter. Che squadra.


----------



## Albijol (10 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non so per chi tifare, forse per un pari.
> Nel dubbio tifo per qualche strappo e qualche stiramento.



Amen


----------



## egidiopersempre (10 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Complimenti all’Inter. Che squadra.



sì fortissima


----------



## Alfred Edwards (10 Gennaio 2021)

L'Atalanta è tornata a macinare, questi non si fermano più. Inizio a pensare di dover tifare Inter in modo che la Roma se ne stia più distante possibile...


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2021)

*Ufficiali

ROMA (3-4-2-1): Pau Lopez; Mancini, Smalling, Ibanez; Karsdorp, Villar, Veretout, Spinazzola; Pellegrini, Mkhitaryan; Dzeko. All.: Fonseca. 

INTER (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Vidal, Darmian; Lautaro, Lukaku. All.: Conte*


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> ROMA (3-4-2-1): Pau Lopez; Mancini, Smalling, Ibanez; Karsdorp, Villar, Veretout, Spinazzola; Pellegrini, Mkhitaryan; Dzeko. All.: Fonseca.
> 
> INTER (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Vidal, Darmian; Lautaro, Lukaku. All.: Conte*



Bisognerebbe sperare in una vittoria della Rometta, che tanto lo scudetto non Lo vincerebbe manco se giocasse da sola. Ma figuriamoci...


----------



## Alfred Edwards (10 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> ROMA (3-4-2-1): Pau Lopez; Mancini, Smalling, Ibanez; Karsdorp, Villar, Veretout, Spinazzola; Pellegrini, Mkhitaryan; Dzeko. All.: Fonseca.
> 
> INTER (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Vidal, Darmian; Lautaro, Lukaku. All.: Conte*



Ok, la Roma le prenderà sicuro.


----------



## kipstar (10 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo per un pari


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Oggi è una giornata da infortuni e squalifiche per l'inde visto con chi giocano alla prossima


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Gennaio 2021)

vedoe le due formazioni e noto che l'inter non ha nessun titolare out, ma solo giocatori fuori dalle rotazioni mentre la roma ha out il povero zaniolo e pedro. In pratica la roma ha fuori solo 1 titolare e l'inter 0. noi invece..


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Gennaio 2021)

tifo per l'inter. loro lottano per lo scudetto, la roma come noi per la champions. inoltre con la roma non abbiamo lo scontro diretto a favore


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> L'Atalanta è tornata a macinare, questi non si fermano più. Inizio a pensare di dover tifare Inter in modo che la Roma se ne stia più distante possibile...



Direi proprio di no: col calendario che ha l’Inda e con quello che abbiamo noi possiamo arrivare al derby con un ottimo vantaggio.

Pensare in grande, ragazzi, grazie.

O pensate che Ibra e gli altri oggi tifino Inda come un Sassuolo qualunque che si trova lì su non si sa come e che da per scontato di essere già perdente?

Mentalità vincente, siamo milanisti.

Non dovremmo ragionare come dei provinciali qualsiasi che partono già sconfitti.


----------



## Swaitak (10 Gennaio 2021)

dai rometta


----------



## Kayl (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ragazzi qualsiasi risultato che non siano i tre punti per l'inter va benissimo. La Roma non compete per lo scudetto, proprio come il Napoli si suicida da sola nel momento decisivo, è sempre stata così. 
Detto ciò, per me è ovvio che Conte punti più sulla Juve che contro la Roma da una semplice cosa: solo un ritardato metterebbe Vidal invece di Sensi a centrocampo. È come mettere Krunic al posto di Kessie.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Ragazzi qualsiasi risultato che non siano i tre punti per l'inter va benissimo. La Roma non compete per lo scudetto, proprio come il Napoli si suicida da sola nel momento decisivo, è sempre stata così.



Hai perfettamente ragione, oggi tifare Roma significa mettere il Milan al livello della Roma, ossia ritenerci una squadretta perdente già sconfitta in anticipo, nonostante tutto ciò che abbiamo fatto, mentalità abominevole.

Hai detto bene, qualsiasi risultato che non siano i tre punti per l'inter va benissimo, perché la Roma non compete per lo scudetto, a differenza dell’Inda e a differenza nostra.


----------



## Alfred Edwards (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Direi proprio di no: col calendario che ha l’Inda e con quello che abbiamo noi possiamo arrivare al derby con un ottimo vantaggio.
> 
> Pensare in grande, ragazzi, grazie.
> 
> ...



Certo che voglio lo scudetto. Ma passo dopo passo...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Alfred Edwards ha scritto:


> Certo che voglio lo scudetto. Ma passo dopo passo...



Eh ma il passo dopo passo include anche fermate per i nostri rivali. Quindi... forza Roma.


----------



## Marcex7 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Voglio la combo sconfitta Inter+bc partners che si avvicina.Sarebbe come la febbre gialla in una colonia di lebbrosi


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> ROMA (3-4-2-1): Pau Lopez; Mancini, Smalling, Ibanez; Karsdorp, Villar, Veretout, Spinazzola; Pellegrini, Mkhitaryan; Dzeko. All.: Fonseca.
> 
> INTER (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Vidal, Darmian; Lautaro, Lukaku. All.: Conte*



.


----------



## Raryof (10 Gennaio 2021)

Partita da 1x2 questa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Gennaio 2021)

alla fine qualsiasi risultato ha pro e contro. guatiamoci la partita e speriamo in infortuni e rossi a raffica.


----------



## Pit96 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Roma - Inter, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca domenica 10 gennaio 2021 alle ore 12:30 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.
> 
> Dove vedere Roma - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...



Ogni risultato avrà qualcosa di buono. Comunque andrà guadagneremo punti su almeno una delle due. La Roma zitta zitta è potenzialmente a -4 (e a pari punti dell'Inter) qualora dovesse vincere oggi. Con le piccole non ha MAI perso punti. È abbastanza impressionante, credo che l'abbiamo sottovalutata un po' tutti. Ha pareggiato solo con Sassuolo e Verona (ma hanno dato sconfitta a tavolino, quindi sul campo avrebbe pure un punto in più). Quello che ha fallito sono i big match però, oggi vedremo come si comporta con una delle favorite per il titolo. 
L'Inter invece arriva da una sconfitta scottante, vediamo se si riprende. Sulla carta sono superiori e hanno a disposizione tutti i giocatori (incredibile se lo confrontiamo con la nostra situazione). Se non vincono potrebbe iniziare un periodo negativo per loro, alla prossima c'è la juve...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2021)

Seguo un logica aritmetica sui scontri diretti: Ogni pareggio da 2 punti a squadra vicine a noi, ogni vittoria 3. Alla lunga é meglio che ogni partita ci sia una divisione di 2 punti anziche 3 per una squadra visto che al momento il gruppetto al top della classifico é troppo vicino. A questo punto non si puo dire meglio 3 punti per squadra X anziche squadra Y. Meglio pareggi a gogo che ci danno la possibilita di un +2 vincendo le nostre partite.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Inda catenaccio e contropiede, come quasi sempre. Sono praticamente una versione più forte del Milan di Gattuso.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Mamma mia che parata Jennifer Lopez...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Gennaio 2021)

La Rometta dietro è poca roba


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Gennaio 2021)

quasi gol di lukaku. non so quale sia risultato migliore, forse X o al massimo vittoria Roma


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Gennaio 2021)

quanto prende sto lopez? questo si che è un miracolo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Gennaio 2021)

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLL pellegrini


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Gennaio 2021)

pelleggriiiiniiiiiii. adesso piangeranno per presuntp fallo su barella eper 3 mesi i perdenti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Gran goal.


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2021)

Goooooolllllllll

Pellegrino


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ma sto Barella sa solo protestare?


----------



## Raryof (10 Gennaio 2021)

GOoooooooooooool


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quanto prende sto lopez? questo si che è un miracolo.



Hai presente l’inizio di Samp-Milan? Gigio ne fece una simile, ma ne fa quasi ogni partita.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Peccato sia regolare altrimenti avrei goduto ancora di più, deve scoppiare il fegato a sta gente per le cose che sto leggendo da ieri sera


----------



## Andris (10 Gennaio 2021)

1X nel marmo


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Gennaio 2021)

solito culo di sta squadra di cessi. non credo che riusciranno a tenerla stavolta.


----------



## koti (10 Gennaio 2021)

'Sta Rometta è assurda, la vera sorpresa di questo campionato.


----------



## Raryof (10 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> 1X nel marmo



Esatto, 1X.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

Io francamente non so come si possa dire che l'inter gioca a calcio.
Per me è anti-calcio.
Hanno un unico schema, il calcio balilla offre più varianti.
La roma ha molta più qualità e sviluppi di gioco maggiori.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> GOoooooooooooool



No, é anche bravo a far fallo


----------



## uolfetto (10 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Seguo un logica aritmetica sui scontri diretti: Ogni pareggio da 2 punti a squadra vicine a noi, ogni vittoria 3. Alla lunga é meglio che ogni partita ci sia una divisione di 2 punti anziche 3 per una squadra visto che al momento il gruppetto al top della classifico é troppo vicino. A questo punto non si puo dire meglio 3 punti per squadra X anziche squadra Y. Meglio pareggi a gogo che ci danno la possibilita di un +2 vincendo le nostre partite.



Il tuo è sicuramente il ragionamento più sensato almeno in questa fase della stagione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Hai presente l’inizio di Samp-Milan? Gigio ne fece una simile, ma ne fa quasi ogni partita.



se ahahahahah 
fosse come dici te tra i gol che prendiamo e le parate saremmo una squadra da serie B. restiamo sulla terra.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2021)

La capolista se ne vaaaaaaa.......


----------



## danjr (10 Gennaio 2021)

koti ha scritto:


> 'Sta Rometta è assurda, la vera sorpresa di questo campionato.


si, a parte con noi che doveva perdere tipo 8-0


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Gennaio 2021)

guardando le altre partite di serie A, mi rendo conto dell' intensità che il Milan mette nelle sue partite, roba da Liverpool o Bayen e che nessuna squadra italiana ha minimamente (tranne Atalanta forse)


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Peccato bella legnata di veretù


----------



## danjr (10 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io francamente non so come si possa dire che l'inter gioca a calcio.
> Per me è anti-calcio.
> Hanno un unico schema, il calcio balilla offre più varianti.
> La roma ha molta più qualità e sviluppi di gioco maggiori.


Esatto, è la terza partita di fila completa che seguo... fanno ribrezzo


----------



## Raryof (10 Gennaio 2021)

Inter con pochissimo mordente, strano, solitamente giocano solo con quello.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se ahahahahah
> fosse come dici te tra i gol che prendiamo e le parate saremmo una squadra da serie B. restiamo sulla terra.



Riguardatela pure, quella parata. 

P.s: con Romagnoli pure il Milan di Sacchi prenderebbe molti più goal.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2021)

La vittoria della Roma sarebbe un risultato brutto per noi imho


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Inter con pochissimo mordente, strano, solitamente giocano solo con quello.



Nei big match fanno abbastanza ridere, col Napoli hanno avuto un culo pazzesco (ammesso perfino da loro, cosa più unica che rara) per il resto nei big match fanno fatica, con le piccole no perché le travolgono per inerzia, basta già il bisonte bisunto la davanti per regolare le piccole.

Con le grandi, come si è visto in finale di EL e in CL, le cose cambiano.


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Gennaio 2021)

Mkhitaryan è impressionante per quantità e qualità. Se al posto di questo Dzeko che è in lento declino la Roma farebbe paura.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La vittoria della Roma sarebbe un risultato brutto per noi imho



Bruttissimo. Un club vincente come quello... meglio tenerli il più lontano possibile.


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Gennaio 2021)

che gobbo Vidal ahahaha


----------



## Raryof (10 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La vittoria della Roma sarebbe un risultato brutto per noi imho



Bah vediamo, di riffa e di raffa normalmente l'Inter la riprende alla fine o la ribalta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Bah vediamo, di riffa e di raffa normalmente l'Inter la riprende alla fine o la ribalta.



Ma speriamo non la riprenda. Tanto la Roma se farà un campionato come quello della Lazio lo scorso anno sarà già tanta roba.

Di più non ce li vedo a fare. Fecero 85 punti quando partirono con 10 vittorie di fila con Garcia...


----------



## mark (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma speriamo non la riprenda. Tanto la Roma se farà un campionato quello della Lazio lo scorso anno sarà già tanta roba.
> 
> Di più non ce li vedo a fare. Fecero 85 punti quando partirono con 10 vittorie di fila con Garcia...



Non so perché sottovalutate tutti questa Roma, per me è una squadra molto forte e molto temibile almeno alla pari dell'Inter.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Gennaio 2021)

La Roma è una squadra quadrata con un buon allenatore. Secondo me con le piccole è difficile lasci punti. Io oggi tifo per il pareggio. 

Meglio un +2 su entrambe.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Non so perché sottovalutate tutti questa Roma, per me è una squadra molto forte e molto temibile almeno alla pari dell'Inter.



3 scudetti in 94 anni.

Questi se non aboliscono l’FPF e non trovano qualcuno che si rovina per loro come fece Sensi non vinceranno mai più nulla di importante.

Quello che fecero l’anno dei record di Garcia (Roma più forte di questa e che partì con 10 vittorie su 10) la dice lunga.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Gennaio 2021)

il gioco dell' inter è peggio di quello della spezia. spero arrivino quinti, dove devono essere


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il gioco dell' inter è peggio di quello della spezia. spero arrivino quinti, dove devono essere



Arrivassero quinti smantellerebbero peggio di noi nel 2012 e Moratti nel post-triplete, visto che Suning ha già chiuso i rubinetti. Purtroppo però la vedo impossibile.


----------



## Kayl (10 Gennaio 2021)

Roma in vantaggio, rotto Darmian, Vidal che si mangia un gol.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> La Roma è una squadra quadrata con un buon allenatore. Secondo me con le piccole è difficile lasci punti. Io oggi tifo per il pareggio.
> 
> Meglio un +2 su entrambe.



Infatti la Roma ad oggi ha battuto praticamente tutte le piccole. Hanno perso punti solamente contro le squadre del gruppo top, Cagliari e Verona.
In difesa possono subire, ma il loro attacco é troppo tecnico e veloce per le piccole.


----------



## Kayl (10 Gennaio 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Non so perché sottovalutate tutti questa Roma, per me è una squadra molto forte e molto temibile almeno alla pari dell'Inter.



Sono una squadra di diarreici, appena la pancia si riempie vanno in balcone a torso nudo col vento freddo e corrono al cesso. Non hanno la mentalità per reggere, nel momento decisivo calano le braghe, come la Lazio e come il Napoli. Ci sarà un motivo se ste tre squadre insieme pareggiano gli scudetti della Pro Vercelli.


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Gennaio 2021)

Dietro la Roma fa spavento, l'inter la può ribaltare quando vuole sta partita.


----------



## Solo (10 Gennaio 2021)

Io continuo a sperare nel pareggino.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Si sente il quarto uomo che discute con Conte che smoccola ad ogni contrasto (quarto uomo)“Ha fischiato! ha solo atteso lo svolgimento dell’azione e poi ha fischiato” (Conte dice qualcosa che non si sente) (quarto uomo) “Vabbé e andiamo avanti cosí.....”


----------



## Kayl (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ottava partita su 17 che vanno in svantaggio comunque, rimontare di continuo pesa. Noi abbiamo concluso il primo tempo in svantaggio solo due volte questa stagione.


----------



## Kayl (10 Gennaio 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Io continuo a sperare nel pareggino.



due sconfitte di fila e la juve alla prossima possono stroncarli invece.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Io spero in un pareggio con almeno 2-3 infortuni e almeno un paio di episodi che creino grandi polemiche arbitrali.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Espelli sto bufalo


----------



## Marcex7 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> guardando le altre partite di serie A, mi rendo conto dell' intensità che il Milan mette nelle sue partite, roba da Liverpool o Bayen e che nessuna squadra italiana ha minimamente (tranne Atalanta forse)



Esatto. Il calcio moderno è questo.Tanta corsa e qualità.Il problema è che noi per farlo perdiamo un guocatore per infortunio ad ogni giornata


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Gennaio 2021)

marotta dorme in tribuna, spettacolo


----------



## Zenos (10 Gennaio 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Espelli sto bufalo



La prossima contro i mafiosi.


----------



## Kayl (10 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> La prossima contro i mafiosi.



A loro mancherà De Ligt, senza Lukaku pareggiano la situazione.XD


----------



## Solo (10 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> marotta dorme in tribuna, spettacolo


È andato in letargo


----------



## Kayl (10 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> marotta dorme in tribuna, spettacolo



Come Thoir.XD


----------



## Marcex7 (10 Gennaio 2021)

La fortuna della Roma è l'olimpico vuoto perchè i romani sono i primi ad autosabotarsi


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Gennaio 2021)

forse sono scemo io, ma secondo voi con l'ndare avanti della stagione, con l'europa league potremo competere per lo scudetto? per me no, è una lotta a 2 tra inter e juve. Dobbiamo guardare al quarto posto e con questa roma ed atalanta non è poi cosi scontato, senza contare che il napoli quando riavrà osimehn cambierà faccia. Io in questa partita tifo inter.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque, scaramanzia a parte, se non avessimo quella zavorra di EL....


----------



## uolfetto (10 Gennaio 2021)

Questo Gonzalo Villar preso a due spicci dalla serie b spagnola sembra meglio di altri centrocampisti che invece hanno pagato bei soldi.


----------



## Solo (10 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> forse sono scemo io, ma secondo voi con l'ndare avanti della stagione, con l'europa league potremo competere per lo scudetto? per me no, è una lotta a 2 tra inter e juve. Dobbiamo guardare al quarto posto e con questa roma ed atalanta non è poi cosi scontato, senza contare che il napoli quando riavrà osimehn cambierà faccia. Io in questa partita tifo inter.


Io la vedo come te. Infatti spero nel pareggio, altrimenti vittoria Inter.


----------



## andre85 (10 Gennaio 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Non so perché sottovalutate tutti questa Roma, per me è una squadra molto forte e molto temibile almeno alla pari dell'Inter.



A me sembra la più pericolosa pure più della juve. Fra champions e il maestro mi fa più paura la Roma, che a calcio ci gioca e bene


----------



## Zenos (10 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque, scaramanzia a parte, se non avessimo quella zavorra di EL....



Io voglio vincere tutto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

“ Contro di noi basta fare quello che stanno facendo loro. Stare tutti dietro e ripartire con tecnica senza sbagliare passaggi semplici”

Anche loro l’hanno capito: togli profondità all’Inda e li uccidi.


----------



## Pit96 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Meno male che siamo noi quelli che giocano male... l'Inter con tutta la formazione titolare non ha uno straccio di gioco. Noi giochiamo meglio anche con metà squadra fuori, basta vedere il primo tempo di ieri/fino a quando c'era Tonali a centrocampo. Speriamo in un pareggino dai


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Io voglio vincere tutto.



Pure io, ma quando hai una rosa come la nostra o fai scelte o sbatti contro un muro in ogni competizione. Se ci concentreremo sul campionato invece...

Comunque preferisco mille volte la tua mentalità di quella perdente di molti, troppi nostri compagni di tifo (mentalità che grazie a Dio non contagerà la squadra, grazie a Zeta)


----------



## andre85 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque, scaramanzia a parte, se non avessimo quella zavorra di EL....


Io ritengo che EL vada affrontata come la coppa Italia ( almeno 16 e 8avi). Dentro tutti i panchinari ( stile Sparta Praga) e se passi bene se non passo amen.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> “ Contro di noi basta fare quello che stanno facendo loro. Stare tutti dietro e ripartire con tecnica senza sbagliare passaggi semplici”
> 
> Anche loro l’hanno capito: togli profondità all’Inda e li uccidi.



Perfetto.
Del resto solo uno schema hanno.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ragazzi non so se siete religiosi ma la fede impone di tifare sempre e a prescindere contro i luridi gobbi e i porci prescritti. SEMPRE. Gli unici dubbi si possono avere domenica prossima.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Perfetto.
> Del resto solo uno schema hanno.



Poi vedi squadre come il Crotone, che in totale nel monte ingaggi guadagnano (tutta la squadra) appena il doppio di quanto guadagna Lukaku da solo, che vengono a San Siro a giocare con la linea alta e a fare i duelli individuali. E lì capisci che i patentini di allenatore vengono rilasciati troppo facilmente.


----------



## Raryof (10 Gennaio 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Meno male che siamo noi quelli che giocano male... l'Inter con tutta la formazione titolare non ha uno straccio di gioco. Noi giochiamo meglio anche con metà squadra fuori, basta vedere il primo tempo di ieri/fino a quando c'era Tonali a centrocampo. Speriamo in un pareggino dai



Avere sempre almeno 4 punti sulla seconda sarebbe molto importante, se vince la Roma è molto meglio.
Ma vediamo, l'Inter 'ste partite le recupera sempre, se arrivano all'80° così è tanta roba poi possono pure pareggiare.


----------



## Pungiglione (10 Gennaio 2021)

L'ideale sarebbe un pareggiotto ma se proprio deve vincere qualcuno meglio la Rometta, che tanto si suiciderà a breve nel derby


----------



## Solo (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ora piove parecchio. Speriamo in qualche stiramento.


----------



## Albijol (10 Gennaio 2021)

Cmq Handanovic mi ricorda l'ultimo tragico Abbiati.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ma la Roma questi ragazzi spagnoli quanto li ha pagati?
Mi pare sia una scelta precisa quella di attingere a quel tipo di calcio.


----------



## David Drills (10 Gennaio 2021)

andre85 ha scritto:


> Io ritengo che EL vada affrontata come la coppa Italia ( almeno 16 e 8avi). Dentro tutti i panchinari ( stile Sparta Praga) e se passi bene se non passo amen.


Non sono d'accordo per niente, dobbiamo crescere e non poco come ranking per avere gironi decenti l'anno prossimo...


----------



## Andris (10 Gennaio 2021)

lautaro rotto di ginocchio,magicamente si rialzerà come uno yoyo

azione poderosa di lukaku


----------



## David Drills (10 Gennaio 2021)

Eccolo, mi sa che si è rotto Lautaro


----------



## Raryof (10 Gennaio 2021)

Rotto Laureato?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Gennaio 2021)

E quando si spacca sto Lautaro


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Gennaio 2021)

questo era rigore, era identico al nostro di saelemkaers vcontro la fiorentina


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

L’Inter è Lukaku.

Senza di lui sono roba da zona UEFA, davvero.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> questo era rigore, era identico al nostro di saelemkaers vcontro la fiorentina



Non proprio, lautaro la palla la impatta e fa partire il tiro.
Al nostro Saele hanno preso il piede al momento del calcio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> questo era rigore, era identico al nostro di saelemkaers vcontro la fiorentina



Il nostro con la Fiorentina era uno dei pochi (insieme a quello contro la Roma, che però ne ricevette uno inesistente anche lei) che non c’era.


----------



## Andris (10 Gennaio 2021)

il solito gollonzo da corner

e siamo a 9 già


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Finita


----------



## Kaw (10 Gennaio 2021)

Lukaku è davvero fortissimo, non c'è niente da dire.
Ed è il 95% dell'Inter


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Finita...


----------



## Raryof (10 Gennaio 2021)

1-1


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2021)

Meglio così, preferisco tenere lontana la Roma


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2021)

Finita il solito gol di testa di Skriniar


----------



## Andris (10 Gennaio 2021)

perchè non hanno mandato neanche un replay per verificare il corner ?


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2021)

Finita


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> il solito gollonzo da corner
> 
> e siamo a 9 già



Calci piazzati e palla a Lukaku. Questa è l’Inda. Togli una di queste soluzioni e vanno in UEFA.


----------



## Solo (10 Gennaio 2021)

Pessima difesa. Era solo.


----------



## Raryof (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ecco la Rometta signori, sono questi qui.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

L'inter è pazzesca.
A calcio perde, a pallone vince.
Conte a fine primo tempo gli dirà: vabbè, giocate come sapete. 
Scordate quello che vi ho detto.


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Gennaio 2021)

noi dobbiamo guardare roma lazio napoli ed atalanta, sono loro le nostre rivali per il quarto posto.


----------



## danjr (10 Gennaio 2021)

Lol, la solita rometta


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Gennaio 2021)

mark ha scritto:


> Non so perché sottovalutate tutti questa Roma, per me è una squadra molto forte e molto temibile almeno alla pari dell'Inter.



non sottovaluta la roma, commenta contro l'inter.


----------



## andre85 (10 Gennaio 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo per niente, dobbiamo crescere e non poco come ranking per avere gironi decenti l'anno prossimo...



Capisco ma io punterei tutto sul jackpot in campionato e prima fascia diretta. Vedendo le altre ci credo e non poco.


----------



## Andris (10 Gennaio 2021)

deve tornare a ragionare la roma,altrimenti rischia


----------



## bmb (10 Gennaio 2021)

Finita. Complimenti ai campioni d'inverno.


----------



## kipstar (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Calci piazzati e palla a Lukaku. Questa è l’Inda. Togli una di queste soluzioni e vanno in UEFA.



in serie a può bastare


----------



## kYMERA (10 Gennaio 2021)

Secondo me meglio un bel pareggio oggi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2021)

andre85 ha scritto:


> Capisco ma io punterei tutto sul jackpot in campionato e prima fascia diretta. Vedendo le altre ci credo e non poco.



Ma va! La prima fascia la,prendiamo vincendo l’EL


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> in serie a può bastare



Per arrivare tra le prime quattro si, per vincere trofei serve altro.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Finitissima


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2021)

Vabbè la Roma. Finirà 1-4 come con l'Atalanta


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ma dove volete che vada la Rometta, su...

Si sapeva


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ecco la vera Rometta


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Seeee


----------



## Raryof (10 Gennaio 2021)

Game over, Roma troppo scarsa dai.


----------



## kYMERA (10 Gennaio 2021)

Roma di me... Solo con noi sono andati 3 volte a pareggiare. Maledetti


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Gennaio 2021)

E' una vergogna che questi sono a 6 punti da noi.. troppo forte l'Inter.. scudetto loro dai.


----------



## Pit96 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Traversa-palo gol. Solo noi prendiamo sempre pali e non entra mai


----------



## Albijol (10 Gennaio 2021)

Finita


----------



## Solo (10 Gennaio 2021)

Splendido gol di Hakimi


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Gennaio 2021)

parabilissima hahahah.

sta roma a -7 dal milan è uno dei misteri dell'universo.


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Gennaio 2021)

hakimi impressionante


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Gennaio 2021)

dai un bel 2-2 e siamo tutti contenti ma figurati se la rometta pareggia.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2021)

Roma uscita completamente dal campo


----------



## Solo (10 Gennaio 2021)

LOL, I giallozozzi adesso stanno perdendo la testa.


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2021)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Roma uscita completamente dal campo



E' sempre e comunque la Rometta


----------



## David Drills (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ma Hakimi non è destro? Che gol della madonna ha fatto col sinistro!


----------



## Swaitak (10 Gennaio 2021)

ammazzati rometta


----------



## Kayl (10 Gennaio 2021)

su youtube due ore fa ho scritto: "l'inter ha solo due possibilità per vincere sta partita. 1) Hakimi in stato di grazia 2) i calci piazzati. 
Come volevasi dimostrare


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ammazzati rometta



I perdenti milanisti sono contenti, si considerano già sconfitti contro l’Inda e quindi meglio che la Roma perda. Che brutta fine che abbiamo fatto, come tifoseria. Come ho detto tante volte più che chiedermi se il Milan tornerà grande (zero dubbi su quello) mi chiedo quando riavremo una tifoseria con la mentalità da Milan.

Leggere certe robe per me è più umiliante dei decimi posti di Gangbanglliani.


----------



## kYMERA (10 Gennaio 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> su youtube due ore fa ho scritto: "l'inter ha solo due possibilità per vincere sta partita. 1) Hakimi in stato di grazia 2) i calci piazzati.
> Come volevasi dimostrare



Sui calci piazzati hanno rotto... Ogni calcio d'angolo praticamente é un gol a partita fisso


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2021)

Vidal ahahahhahahahhaha


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

Vidal inguardabile.


----------



## Pit96 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ma sto Bastoni è così forte? Ha perso 8000 palloni


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Gennaio 2021)

Non la guardo neanche la Rometta la conosciamo tutti


----------



## Solo (10 Gennaio 2021)

Vidal, Madonna che bollito.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2021)

Se vabbè mihkytarian è da mesi che tira cannonate e ora ciabatta


----------



## Victorss (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> I perdenti milanisti sono contenti, si considerano già sconfitti contro l’Inda e quindi meglio che la Roma perda. Che brutta fine che abbiamo fatto, come tifoseria. Come ho detto tante volte più che chiedermi se il Milan tornerà grande (zero dubbi su quello) mi chiedo quando riavremo una tifoseria con la mentalità da Milan.
> 
> Leggere certe robe per me è più umiliante dei decimi posti di Gangbanglliani.



Scusami eh ma basta con questa cosa dei milanisti perdenti. Preferisci giocarci scudetto o piazzamento champions con 5 squadre o con 2? Io con 2, quindi se stacchiamo la Roma e l Atalanta possibilmente sono più che contento. Non incominciamo ancora con ste cavolate tipo tifosi evoluti è tifosi non evoluti. Io voglio avere punti di vantaggio sulle dirette concorrenti per la champions POI a narzo-aprile penso allo scudetto.


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Se lukau barella ed hakimi non si infortuniano lo scudetto è loro.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Scusami eh ma basta con questa cosa dei milanisti perdenti. Preferisci giocarci scudetto o piazzamento champions con 5 squadre o con 2? Io con 2, quindi se stacchiamo la Roma e l Atalanta possibilmente sono più che contento. Non incominciamo ancora con ste cavolate tipo tifosi evoluti è tifosi non evoluti. Io voglio avere punti di vantaggio sulle dirette concorrenti per la champions POI a narzo-aprile penso allo scudetto.



Io parlo di chi non scaramanticamente ci da già per spacciati.


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Scusami eh ma basta con questa cosa dei milanisti perdenti. Preferisci giocarci scudetto o piazzamento champions con 5 squadre o con 2? Io con 2, quindi se stacchiamo la Roma e l Atalanta possibilmente sono più che contento. Non incominciamo ancora con ste cavolate tipo tifosi evoluti è tifosi non evoluti. Io voglio avere punti di vantaggio sulle dirette concorrenti per la champions POI a narzo-aprile penso allo scudetto.



esattamente il mio pensiero. la juve ha mentalità per lo scudetto, l'inter ha solo quello a cui pensare... invece occhio a roma ed atalanta la dietro


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Se lukau barella ed hakimi non si infortuniano lo scudetto è loro.



vi scordate sempre dei ladri. se sono in zona vincono loro.


----------



## kipstar (10 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> esattamente il mio pensiero. la juve ha mentalità per lo scudetto, l'inter ha solo quello a cui pensare... invece occhio a roma ed atalanta la dietro



concordo. più si sgrana la classifica meglio è....


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Gennaio 2021)

L'inter ha la rosa al completo è da da mesi che gioca con la formazione titolare al completo.. quanto vorrei essere nella loro situazione


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Dai che con questi cambi forse pareggiamo


----------



## Raryof (10 Gennaio 2021)

Tra una settimana c'è Inter Juve quindi può andare bene questo risultato spazzaRoma.


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ma la roma un cambio offensivo lo fa o no? mayoral? perez?


----------



## David Drills (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ma voi dei giocatori in campo chi portereste a Milanello? Io Smalling, Pellegrini e Dzeko nella Rometta (come riserve/alternative dei nostri titolari), Skriniar e Lukaku nell'Inter

EDIT:E Hakimi ovviamente


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Gennaio 2021)

Al di là delle convenienze mi sembra che il pareggia sia giusto. L'inter non è che abbia fatto tanto di più, la differenza l'ha fatta la pessima difesa della Roma.


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2021)

Sto Smalling è un altro Predator


----------



## kYMERA (10 Gennaio 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Ma voi dei giocatori in campo chi portereste a Milanello? Io Smalling, Pellegrini e Dzeko nella Rometta (come riserve/alternative dei nostri titolari), Skriniar e Lukaku nell'Inter
> 
> EDIT:E Hakimi ovviamente



Smalling mi piace tantissimo. Secondo me sarebbe perfetto nella nostra difesa.


----------



## iceman. (10 Gennaio 2021)

Gooollllll


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2021)

Gggoooooooooooolllllllllllll


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Che culo che hanno questi


----------



## admin (10 Gennaio 2021)

*Goooooollllll

2-2*


----------



## dottor Totem (10 Gennaio 2021)

Giusto così.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2021)

Pareggio!


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggoooooooooooooooollllllllllllll


----------



## Raryof (10 Gennaio 2021)

GOlooollool


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

FIGLI DI *****!!!!

Godo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Gennaio 2021)

pareggio, risultato migliore per noi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Gennaio 2021)

meritatissimo


----------



## kipstar (10 Gennaio 2021)

fischiate la fine ora


----------



## Raryof (10 Gennaio 2021)

E andiamooooooo


----------



## kYMERA (10 Gennaio 2021)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Giusto così.



È stato buono per la Roma prendere il gol prima così si sono svegliati. Speriamo che reggano questi dieci minuti.


----------



## emamilan99 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Risultato giusto


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2021)

DEVE finire così, ora melina


----------



## Solo (10 Gennaio 2021)

Seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee auahahah 

Godo come un riccio dai dai dai.


----------



## Raryof (10 Gennaio 2021)

In faccia al killer slovacco!!!! stai giù sega


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Dai crediamoci per il terzo avanti popolo


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ottimo il 2-2


----------



## Victorss (10 Gennaio 2021)

Bene dai il pareggio mette tutti d'accordo ahahah


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

Quanti gol becca l'inter!!!!


----------



## kastoro (10 Gennaio 2021)

Sta giocando solo la Roma da 35 minuti, speriamo Conte faccia implodere tutto come sempre


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2021)

Non vorrei gufare, ma dopo il gol di hakimi l'Inter non ha creato assolutamente niente in attacco


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Conte che fa entrare nonno Kolarov ROTFL


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Gennaio 2021)

Conte che fa i cambi per difendere il vantaggio . 12 milioni all anno.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2021)

Finitaaaaaa


----------



## Swaitak (10 Gennaio 2021)

daiii bene bene bravo Fonsega


----------



## Solo (10 Gennaio 2021)

Godo come un riccio.

Due pere per parte e due punti guadagnati su entrambe!

Si gode!


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Gennaio 2021)

quanto simulano sti calciatori mamma mia


----------



## kastoro (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ora prepariamo i pop corn per Inter juve


----------



## Milo (10 Gennaio 2021)

Si torna a +3, che bellezza.

Adesso altri pari per il derby di Roma e Juve Inter. 

Noi non possiamo sbagliare assolutamente


----------



## Raryof (10 Gennaio 2021)

Sììììììììììììììììììììì


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

Bene così dai.
2 pti rifilati ad entrambe.


----------



## Albijol (10 Gennaio 2021)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Dai che con questi cambi forse pareggiamo



Grande!...ottima analisi , l hai chiamato il pareggio


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Gennaio 2021)

risultato perfetto. Roma che scavalca i cartonati. Guadagnamo due punti su entrambe. E alla prossima c'è Juve-Inter e Lazio-Roma. Benissimo


----------



## Baba (10 Gennaio 2021)

Bene bene


----------



## mark (10 Gennaio 2021)

Risultato perfetto per noi, bene così


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Gennaio 2021)

Meglio di così era impossibile


----------



## David Drills (10 Gennaio 2021)

Perisic e Vileda migliori in gambo


----------



## Raryof (10 Gennaio 2021)

Sconfitta a Genova e pari oggi, i migliori risultati prima di Inter Juve settimana prossima!


----------



## Andris (10 Gennaio 2021)

>



sesto pareggio di fila per roma-inter
ormai se lo giocano al tabaccaio di gigi buffone


----------



## mil77 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Il risultato perfetto


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> FIGLI DI *****!!!!
> 
> Godo.



E qua che si gode???
Godooo.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ottimo


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Gennaio 2021)

che trotone la leotta mammasanta


----------



## Raryof (10 Gennaio 2021)

Il gol di Mancini è pazzesco comunque, gol di una difficoltà esagerata, se gliela rimette altre 10.000 volte forse ne insacca 4 o 5 a star larghi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Come scrissi contro la Samp: non fateci sentire i denti, M E R D E.

E guardateci negli occhi, dal basso verso l’alto, inginocchiati, mentre lo prendete tutto fino ad avere le lacrime agli occhi.

M E R D E


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E qua che si gode???
> Godooo.



Ho riverniciato casa.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Vidal palesemente infiltrato gobbo. 
Con sta Roma sarà una lotta durissima.


----------



## mabadi (10 Gennaio 2021)

Perfetto. e come sempre... amala.


----------



## BossKilla7 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Avrei preferito una vittoria dei bori ma va bene così


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Ottimo pareggio.


----------



## DavidGoffin (10 Gennaio 2021)

Persino il pareggio, questi potrebbero essere segnali del destino.. M


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

Conte se la prenderà con la pausa pranzo e il calo glicemico .
Una scusa va pur trovata.


----------



## ACM_Dennis (10 Gennaio 2021)

Non poteva andare meglio per noi.


----------



## Igniorante (10 Gennaio 2021)

Spiazeeee


----------



## Kaw (10 Gennaio 2021)

Il pareggio è il risultato che mi auguravo.
L'inter ha dimostrato che se si mette sulla fisicità e sulla ferocia può vincere le partite di inerzia, ma praticamente non ha gioco.
E poi 12 milioni l'anno che toglie Hakimi e Lautaro sembra un infiltrato.

La Roma ha dimostrato comunque di essere una buona squadra secondo me


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Dai ora forza udine e piastrellisti, anche se ho zero aspettative l'importante era questa


----------



## Raryof (10 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> risultato perfetto. Roma che scavalca i cartonati. Guadagnamo due punti su entrambe. E alla prossima c'è Juve-Inter e Lazio-Roma. Benissimo



Eh sì, domenica prossima altro giro altro ballo.


----------



## JoKeR (10 Gennaio 2021)

Pareggio perfetto!

Sono sincero e non scaramantico: possono perderlo solo loro.
Nettamente i più forti (ciò non significa che noi siamo scarsi eh), perchè in Italia quando la butti sul fisico (Skriniar, lo stesso Vidal, Barella, Lukaku, De Vriji, Hakimi) vinci 10 volte su 10.
Mi aspetto che battano la Juventus anche facilmente.
Quando accelerano arrivano sempre in area... in poche parole a loro non serve a nulla il gioco, possono vincere anche senza (sembrano la Juve di Capello, ovviamente con un centesimo di talento).


----------



## Ambrole (10 Gennaio 2021)

Complimenti a gonde per cambi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Pareggio perfetto!
> 
> Sono sincero e non scaramantico: possono perderlo solo loro.
> Nettamente i più forti (ciò non significa che noi siamo scarsi eh), perchè in Italia quando la butti sul fisico (Skriniar, lo stesso Vidal, Barella, Lukaku, De Vriji, Hakimi) vinci 10 volte su 10.
> ...



In Italia la vinci buttandola sul fisico solo quando ti trovi di fronte sanare mediocri. Se hai come rivali squadre complete che hanno sia fisico che qualità le cose cambiano molto.

Ma poi una squadra che esce ai gironi di CL da ultima, per il terzo anno di fila, può “perdere solo lei” solo se gioca dal campionato portoghese in giù. La Serie A non sarà quella di una volta ma non è ancora così decaduta.

Impressionante come siano sopravvalutati sti scarpari, se Lukaku stesse fuori tre mesi in zona UEFA arriverebbero, ma senza dubbio.


----------



## JoKeR (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> In Italia la vinci buttandola sul fisico solo quando ti trovi di fronte sanare mediocri. Se hai come rivali squadre complete che hanno sia fisico che qualità le cose cambiano molto.
> 
> Ma poi una squadra che esce ai gironi di CL da ultima, per il terzo anno di fila, può “perdere solo lei” solo se gioca dal campionato portoghese in giù. La Serie A non sarà quella di una volta ma non è ancora così decaduta.
> 
> Impressionante come siano sopravvalutati sti scarpari, se Lukaku stesse fuori tre mesi in zona UEFA arriverebbero, ma senza dubbio.



Sai che io concordo spessissimo con te, ma sull'Inter abbiamo opinioni diverse.
Giocano da cani, lancio per Lukaku e sponda... quello che vuoi... si fanno buttare fuori tutti gli anni dalla Champions, ma in Italia possono sempre ribaltare la partita.
Per me possono perdere solo loro, perchè giocano una sola volta a settimana.
Noi siamo forti, ma loro di più perchè hanno più capacità fisica sulle palle da fermo, di ribaltare l'azione e di entrare in area con i propri attaccanti.
Con un centrale di livello e un'ala dx titolare da noi il mio giudizio già cambierebbe eh!
E secondo me la Serie A è migliorata nelle prime squadre, ma è ulteriormente peggiorata dalla nona in giù... ci sono otto squadre in pratica, il resto è pochissima roba.
Infatti di sto passo la media quarto posto sarà intorno ai 75 punti o di più!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Sai che io concordo spessissimo con te, ma sull'Inter abbiamo opinioni diverse.
> Giocano da cani, lancio per Lukaku e sponda... quello che vuoi... si fanno buttare fuori tutti gli anni dalla Champions, ma in Italia possono sempre ribaltare la partita.
> Per me possono perdere solo loro, perchè giocano una sola volta a settimana.
> E secondo me la Serie A è migliorata nelle prime squadre, ma è ulteriormente peggiorata dalla nona in giù... ci sono otto squadre in pratica, il resto è pochissima roba.
> Infatti di sto passo la media quarto posto sarà intorno ai 75 punti o di più!!



Ma una squadra che ha solo una soluzione per me non è una grande squadra. Se Lukaku stesse fuori due mesi come Ibra scivolerebbero in UEFA e non esagero. 

Poi la partita possono sempre ribaltarla ma con le grandi non mi pare facciano chissà cosa. Con le piccole, specie visto che la stragrande maggioranza sono così dementi da voler “giocare a calcio” (le uniche che non l’hanno fatto, Parma e Samp, abbiamo visto come è finita), hanno vita facile, negli scontri diretti è altra roba.

Contro il Napoli hanno vinto ma, per loro stessa incredibile ammissione, non avrebbero meritato, per dire.

Spero in una tranvata epocale alla prossima contro la Juve che li ridimensioni definitivamente al rango che meritano.

Se vincesse il campionato una squadra del genere che in Europa fa ridere ovunque, ben più di quanto abbiano mai fatto ridere i gobbi, sarebbe un bruttissimo segno per la Serie A.

Perché questi qua non potrebbero vincere né la Premier, né la Liga, né la Bundesliga né la Ligue 1.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Gennaio 2021)

Conte ha palesemente sabotato l'inter comunque.
Quei cambi non stanno ne in cielo ne in terra
Fanno bene ad odiarlo


----------



## JoKeR (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma una squadra che ha solo una soluzione per me non è una grande squadra. Se Lukaku stesse fuori due mesi come Ibra scivolerebbero in UEFA e non esagero.
> 
> Poi la partita possono sempre ribaltarla ma con le grandi non mi pare facciano chissà cosa. Con le piccole, specie visto che la stragrande maggioranza sono così dementi da voler “giocare a calcio” (le uniche che non l’hanno fatto, Parma e Samp, abbiamo visto come è finita), hanno vita facile, negli scontri diretti è altra roba.
> 
> ...



Io credo che vinceranno con la Juventus del maestro, ma spero in un pareggio.
Non tiferei mai nè per loro nè per la Juve (ma sai che preferisco di gran lunga i cugini).
Giocando una sola volta a settimana Lukaku non si infortunerà MAI. MAI (gliela tiro).
Per cui il tuo problema non si pone..

La Juve senza Ronaldo ha perso senza tirare in porta col Barca (fuorigioco a parte) e arriverebbe quinta-sesta, l'Inter senza Lukaku pure.
Su questo concordo.


----------



## Raryof (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> In Italia la vinci buttandola sul fisico solo quando ti trovi di fronte sanare mediocri. Se hai come rivali squadre complete che hanno sia fisico che qualità le cose cambiano molto.
> 
> Ma poi una squadra che esce ai gironi di CL da ultima, per il terzo anno di fila, può “perdere solo lei” solo se gioca dal campionato portoghese in giù. La Serie A non sarà quella di una volta ma non è ancora così decaduta.
> 
> Impressionante come siano sopravvalutati sti scarpari, se Lukaku stesse fuori tre mesi in zona UEFA arriverebbero, ma senza dubbio.



Infatti l'Inter nei secondi tempi riesce sempre a venire fuori perché quando l'avversaria ha un piccolo calo e attiva il "risparmio energetico" loro azzannano la partita fisicamente e ne escono sempre col golletto su calcio d'angolo o in contropiede, ma oltre a quello non vanno, anzi sono squadra molto fragile con equilibri sottilissimi, soprattutto dietro fanno fatichissima, concedono tanto, a volte vanno in bambola e oggi hanno pagato a caro prezzo una situazione che spesso li fa godere, l'incornata arrivata dal nulla a poco dalla fine.
Già recuperare un 2-0 è diverso, infatti gli è riuscito solamente con le squadrette, oggi col 2-0 non avrebbero ribaltato proprio nulla, perché quando vengono messi sotto difficilmente riescono a ribaltare le partite senza concedere occasioni da gol nitide, è lì che vanno uccisi, ma tant'è, chissene alla fine, meglio il pari.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Io credo che vinceranno con la Juventus del maestro, ma spero in un pareggio.
> Non tiferei mai nè per loro nè per la Juve (ma sai che preferisco di gran lunga i cugini).
> Giocando una sola volta a settimana Lukaku non si infortunerà MAI. MAI (gliela tiro).
> Per cui il tuo problema non si pone..
> ...



E visto quello che abbiamo fatto noi con Ibra in campo in 6 partite su 17 direi che la dice lunga.

Comunque Lukaku resti pure in campo, ci sarà ancora più gusto col loro bisonte bisunto sempre in campo e l’Inda senza coppe a dimostrare a Maggio per l’ennesima volta al mondo intero che razza di falliti siano.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Infatti l'Inter nei secondi tempi riesce sempre a venire fuori perché quando l'avversaria ha un piccolo calo e attiva il "risparmio energetico" loro azzannano la partita fisicamente e ne escono sempre col golletto su calcio d'angolo o in contropiede, ma oltre a quello non vanno, anzi sono squadra molto fragile con equilibri sottilissimi, soprattutto dietro fanno fatichissima, concedono tanto, a volte vanno in bambola e oggi hanno pagato a caro prezzo una situazione che spesso li fa godere, l'incornata arrivata dal nulla a poco dalla fine.
> Già recuperare un 2-0 è diverso, infatti gli è riuscito solamente con le squadrette, oggi col 2-0 non avrebbero ribaltato proprio nulla, perché quando vengono messi sotto difficilmente riescono a ribaltare le partite senza concedere occasioni da gol nitide, è lì che vanno uccisi, ma tant'è, chissene alla fine, meglio il pari.



Assolutamente. Gli indaisti stessi hanno postato una classifica dei primi tempi e sono tipo settimi in classifica. Poi nei secondi tempi ribaltano per via del fisico, ma un conto è affrontare le squadrette, un conto è affrontare squadre di livello più alto. Sono dei bisonti senza classe né tecnica che negli anni 2000 avrebbero lottato con le unghie e con i denti per un settimo posto (visto che in quella Serie A faceva 75 punti a stento l’Inda di Adriano, Stankovic, Veron ecc ecc, un’Inda esponenzialmente più forte di questa Interella qui) e per giocare in Intertoto (all’epoca col settimo posto niente coppa UEFA).


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Gennaio 2021)

Andonio Gonde non ci sta capendo nulla, ha praticamente regalato il pareggio alla Roma.
Benissimo così, comunque, era il risultato perfetto.

P.S. Vidal comunque è stra finito, contratto da sei milioni netti fino al 2022


----------



## fabri47 (10 Gennaio 2021)

Avrei preferito la sconfitta loro, comunque grande Roma! Dopotutto, hanno fermato noi che siamo primi  .


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

Dite comunque agli intertristi di evitare assembramenti alla festa scudetto.
Festeggiassero distanziati .
Anala.


----------



## Kayl (10 Gennaio 2021)

Partita persa da Conte, mentalità provinciale la sua, stava dominando e ha ammazzato l'equilibrio della squadra alla prima occasione della Roma. Al di là della partita in sé, dove l'Inter ha fatto meglio, questo pareggio è un allarme proprio per quanto riguarda il mister, se non ci crede lui per primo i giocatori faranno altrettanto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## 7vinte (10 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

Di casi isolati io vedo solo le loro champions. 
Di loro che per vedere le nostre champions devono reincarnarsi 5 volte.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Di casi isolati io vedo solo le loro champions.
> Di loro che per vedere le nostre champions devono reincarnarsi 5 volte.



E lasciamo perdere sul come le hanno vinte, dai...

Perché manco i gobbi, dico sul serio.

P.s: per i gobbi è un’impresa vincere le finali, per gli indaisti arrivare non dico in finale, ma anche solo in semifinale, è un’impresa paragonabile a quella che per i gobbi è vincerle (le finali). Questo rende l’idea. Due semifinali negli ultimi 50 anni, prima del Tribblete di Walter Gagg.

L’ho già scritto ma squadre come Steaua Bucarest, Borussia Dortmund, Nottingham Forrest, Porto, Amburgo, sono tutte internazionalmente superiori all’Inda dell’ultimo cinquantennio, per presenze in finali e talvolta (Nottingham e Porto) anche per vittorie. 

L’Inda post-1972 (quando, in linea con la propria storia di onestà, arrivò in finale grazie alla mafiata vergognosa della lattina) internazionalmente vale meno dei club citati sopra.

E dal 1972 ad oggi son tanti tanti tanti tanti anni, eh.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E lasciamo perdere sul come le hanno vinte, dai...
> 
> Perché manco i gobbi, dico sul serio.
> 
> ...



Raccontami la storia della lattina


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Gennaio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> l'ideale sarebbe un pari.


----------

